# GCC Expert 24 LX quit cutting!



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been using my GCC Expert 24 LX Cutter for a couple of months and it quit cutting today!

I run Windows 7, 64-bit, Adobe Illustrator and use Great Cut with VLCD3 to cut.

The cutter was working fine; the images appear in the preview in Great Cut, but when I hit print, either nothing happens or the cutter carriage goes back and forth at an angle without cutting anything. The test cut works just fine.

I'm guessing this is a driver or software glitch of some sort. When I open the GreatCut plotmanager, it did show jobs. I deleted those and rebooted, thinking maybe the print queue was bogging it down.

The cutter does show as the default and is the only printer current attached to the computer.

Please help! Naturally, I have my biggest professional job ever waiting to cut


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

I have had this happen to me before. I usually go through the job manager and delete all the jobs. Then restart the cutter.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought I did that, but can you give me the proper steps to be sure I didn't miss something? It does act like it's "hung up" on a print job.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it a new cut job that won't cut or is it a random job?


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a new job. Maybe I should try an old one to be sure it's not the job itself.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had this happen before. I went back into Corel and found a small area in my artwork that needed to be deleted.
It wasn't showing up in corel but when I did a preview in Great Cut I found a small part of my design that needed to be removed and once I removed it, it quit holding up great cut.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope, old job doesn't cut either.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

When I go to "print" in Great Cut it says it's outputting to the module, but the cutter doesn't respond. This is making me crazy. Things were running so smoothly up till today.  

I've tried previous jobs that cut just fine, so I don't think it's the current job itself.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

bigskycreative said:


> When I go to "print" in Great Cut it says it's outputting to the module, but the cutter doesn't respond. This is making me crazy. Things were running so smoothly up till today.
> 
> I've tried previous jobs that cut just fine, so I don't think it's the current job itself.


Is it connected via USB port? If so, are you using a different USB port than you did before?

Does the VLCD connect and read the cutter specs?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Blue92 said:


> Is it connected via USB port? If so, are you using a different USB port than you did before?
> 
> Does the VLCD connect and read the cutter specs?



I second this, look in your printers and device and see if the cutter is offline or if there are jobs in that print queue

Did you say "print"?? I use "output" in Great Cut?


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, it is connected to the same USB port as before; I didn't disconnect it since the previous jobs that worked ok. The VLCD3 does find the Expert 24LX and when I click "connect" it seems to work the way it normally does, and updates properly too. In Great Cut, when I click "output" and then read the material, it does come up with the right size vinyl. When I select "print" the print dialog box comes up and I can see the graphics right where they should be. When I select ok, it should start cutting, but it just says "transferring data to output module" and the cutter doesn't respond. 

Then, randomly, it rolled out about 4 feet of vinyl and cut very intensely inside of a very small oval on the vinyl. The oval is about 1" by 1/2" like it was cutting a very detailed graphic. Not sure what that was all about. I finally stopped the cutter by pausing and clearing data so it didn't ruin the blade.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

When I hit output in Great Cut, it just moves back and forth diagonally, bigger and bigger diagonals, along the right-hand corner of the vinyl and doesn't cut anything. Normally when I hit print, it actually cuts the graphic.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Dazzabling... In printers and devices, it doesn't show any print jobs in the queue. There aren't any for my regular printer, which is currently off and disconnected. I have no doubt this is some "little" glitch, but I'm clueless as to what it might be.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Forgot to say, the printer properties don't say "use printer offline" so I assume it's online.

Also, I tried cutting a file in Vector Cut, which I have never used before, and it cut fine. So, machine is fine, it sounds like it has to be a Great Cut software issue.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of the tips and advice! Turns out that somehow the drivers switched from the 64-bit my PC uses to the default 32-bit drivers for the cutter. GCC logged on, made a couple of changes and I'm back to work! 

Guess this can happen with bumping the wrong buttons on the cutter itself, changes in USB ports or occasionally with Windows updates resetting things.... Not sure why if happened, but we're good to go now! Thanks GCC support!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to us, odd how that happened.

But hopefully, this will help someone else later.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks dazzabling! 

I was able to cut several small jobs.... still seems to be an intermittent issue, because it will cut one job right away and then I have to try a couple of times to do the next one. Could easily be user error though


----------



## merely (Mar 25, 2015)

Gcc expert

Sent from my PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------

